# Oatmeal Spice Fragrance



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, does anyone have any suggestion (other than the obvious OMH) :lol on what fragrances to mix to make this?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The best mixer around for adding spice is Cranberry Marmalade from Candle Science...I not only make it by itself, but it is mixed into 3 of my other soaps....so much better than what I had been buying mixed already! It ads the PERFECT spice to Pumpkin, to Orange and my Chocolate Iced cinnabun is my OMH and it mixed also. It is super strong and overpowering if you use to much so go easy with it. Plus unlike so many really strong spice, especially most that have cinnamon, it is body safe. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Vicki, I love the Crandberry Marmalade and have mixed it with Orange after you told me about it but never thought about mixing it with the OMH. I'll have to try it right away, I know that's going to smell yummy!!!!!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki- does it move fast, having the strong spice notes?

Another question- where did you get the skin safe from? They seem to have changed their website- didn't they used to have a chart that listed if they were skin safe? or am I thinking of another supplier...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oooh, with orange I bet that's just yummy! Did you use a folded orange EO?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I mix it with a straight apple scent to get Apple Jack.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Stacy, I just used a plain Orange EO I had and it was yummy. That mixture is my "Zahav" bar and it is probably one of my favorites.

Kalne, what a great idea!! Sounds really wonderful. I buy the Cranberry Marmalade 5lb at a time, amazing how versitle it is!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Candle Science has the bath/body safe labeled with each fragrance, you just need to click on them individually. The Marmelade can move fast, there are times one batch (if purchased by 1lb) will perform beautifully and then with the same supplier and same recipe but another bottle of scent it will accelerate, so be ready to move fast if needed.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with it accelerating, what I have, and it's written on my big jug of it, is to get to trace before adding. If you don't have everything very well blended, it will take your soap back to oils, you then get to stir for 10 or 15 minutes while it finally comes back together, major seperation. So I bring it to nearly trace, then add it, stick blend in well and pour. In mixtures I have not had any problems at all with it, but then you use very little of it because it is so strong. 

I use the same Orange that Lillian sold, 5X, my essential oils was something I got the real poop (Citrus and Allied and the other one I don't remember off the top of my head) on so I could reorder if I wanted to.

It was skin safe on their website when I originally tried it and I fell in love with it with Becky's soap...I always test my fragrance oils since I don't buy fraganced oils that I can not also use in my lotion (although in some of my leave on application I do buy more expensive FO's)...but this is a very popular body butter and lotion also. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So yummy sounding. I bet the other source was Liberty Natural, based on some things Lillian has said to me.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to high jack the thread :lol Does anyone have any other favorites from candle science? Like is the Dragon's Blood any good, or the Coconut Lime Verbena?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The Dragon's Blood is fantastic!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

CS Dragons Blood and Coconut Lime Verbena are BOTH good. Their Honeysuckle Jasmine is good. Their Black Raspberry Vanilla is flying for me, but it discolors!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Lynn,
So glad you told us that. I've been wanting to try the Black Raspbrry Vanilla. Definately going to try it now!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Every batch has turned out *ugly* in color to me... but just flies off my shelves. 

It discolors yellow. I can not get a reddish or plum hue I get brown or olive green/brown. 

{{shake}}

I think next I'll try just coloring the stuff black and giving it a plum & cream swirl... by pulling some out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just switched my coconut lime verbena from aroma haven to candle science, it is very nice. Their Lemon Verbena is super nice, nothing at all similar to Aroma havens, I like their's also, I am likely going to introduce candle sciences with a citrus name and keeping using AH.

I had heard the BRV discolored why I didn't want to use it, Lillians is so white. Has anyone tried the Blackberry marmalade? Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

CS Blackberry Marm is NOT skin safe according to my bottle. 

And speaking of CLV I HATED Peaks and it did not sell. Often I prefer their scents, but they are more $$ than CS so I use what CS we can... but in this one CS is WAY better!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn have you put it on a 'tender' spot uncut, to see if it's irritating? Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope I haven't Vicki I was just going by the bottle.

And things that bother others do not bother me... LOL I may try it on dh then as he has sensitive skin... 

so you sometimes use ones not labeled B&B safe? I've just been the *obedient little person* LOL


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been the same way Lynn. I wanted to try the Blackberry Marmalade so bad and was disappointed that it wasn't labeled as Skin Safe


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> I had heard the BRV discolored why I didn't want to use it, Lillians is so white.


Yeah, but the last batch I got from Lillian, when she was still selling, discolored to yellow also. I am thinking of continuing what I used to do for my BRV- I shred a purple batch made with no GM or fragrance, then use the shreds in the BRV. How bad could purple shreds look in yellow soap?


----------

